# New to Aquarium Photography and with a New Aquarium



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi 8foot6inchRod,

Those are some excellent shots; very nice job! BTW are you a fly fisherman?


----------



## 8foot6inchRod (Sep 18, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi 8foot6inchRod,
> 
> Those are some excellent shots; very nice job! BTW are you a fly fisherman?


Thanks, and hehe, yes, I am. That's one of the things that drew me to the CPDs. I think they resemble miniature brook trout, which are the prettiest trout, in my opinion. Even though they are technically char, not trout.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

If you're into fly fishing and know Wyoming rivers the name makes absolute sense!


----------

